# Commlock/Stun Gun



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Got mine today, the first thing I noticed when test fitting parts is how loose the stun gun slide switch parts are. Three magnets, one in the slide switch itself part and two on each end of the slider base solved the problem.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Is it me, or does the box art make it look like Barbara Bain is about to blow into that Commlock like it's a duck call?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> Is it me, or does the box art make it look like Barbara Bain is about to blow into that Commlock like it's a duck call?


 Pretty sure it's just you. They had been married for quite awhile by then.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Looks good. 
Doesn't that Comlock just scream to have a small LCD or OLED screen installed. It could show clips of some of the characters. 

Mmmm?? Todays technology. Much better than 1999.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

krlee said:


> Got mine today, the first thing I noticed when test fitting parts is how loose the stun gun slide switch parts are. Three magnets, one in the slide switch itself part and two on each end of the slider base solved the problem.


What color are you going to paint the Commlock?


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

That is really neat. Can't wait to see the finished products.


----------



## Jparsons1980 (Aug 29, 2020)

Ordered my today from Culttvman. I love 1:1 prop replicas. Now I just need the bell-bottomed uniform!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

mach7 said:


> What color are you going to paint the Commlock?


I am really thinking about leaving the commlock in it's natural color, it is molded in gray that has a very slight hint of blue/green in it.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I got mine yesterday from Steve at CultTVMan. I have to say, they look a little small to me. Not Star Trek Exploration kit small, but still, smaller than they looked on the show. Landau was not a small man, and the ComLock looked larger in his hand than the one in the box does...

Larry (I know it's a doll, but it's the only photo I could find where he is carrying a Comlock...)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Someone was looking for a pair of bell bottoms earlier today....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

LGFugate said:


> ...I have to say, they look a little small to me...Landau was not a small man, and the ComLock looked larger in his hand than the one in the box does...


Mr. Landau was reported to have been 6'1" tall. I met him a couple of years before he died and, given his age, that sounded about right (i.e., he was a bit shorter than that). Here's a photo of him holding one of the Commlocks:










Not sure it'll be much help.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Zombie_61, that picture is exactly what I needed! I guess the kit Comlock is the right size. Thanks!

Larry


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Is it me, or does the box art make it look like Barbara Bain is about to blow into that Commlock like it's a duck call?


It's you. 😉
-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

LGFugate said:


> Larry (I know it's a doll, but it's the only photo I could find where he is carrying a Comlock...)
> 
> View attachment 323130


He's not a doll. He's an action figure.😁
-Jim G.G.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice..... I ordered mine 4 days ago. I should get it by the end on this month.... What's the dimensions of the Commlock screen?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Voodoo FX is working on electronics for the Stun Gun. Not sure on the Commlock.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

They sell nice stuff. It's fairly simple to add lights on the Stun Gun. I'll be doing that, I even started looking a laser pointers......... As for the Commlock, that is a totally harder project if using a OLED or LCD screen showing stored images or videos and sound...... the ultimate Commlock for me would be to also add a Bluetooth receiver and transmiter to communicate with a cellphone....... imagine using a Commlock to talk to people...... this would be way better then the audio only Star Trek Communitor that I have....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems to my eyes the most important part that needs an aftermarket solution is the belt clip on the Commlock. At least if one is going to carry it as intended that is. On a big a$$ vinyl belt.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Steve H said:


> Seems to my eyes the most important part that needs an aftermarket solution is the belt clip on the Commlock. At least if one is going to carry it as intended that is. On a big a$$ vinyl belt.


Look up Mike Reader on the Space:1999 Props and Ships facebook page, he is doing all aluminium parts for both the Stun Gun and Commlock. $35 for the Commlock aluminium parts, including the belt clip and $30 for the Stun Gun aluminium parts.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are the Mike Reader Aluminium parts for these kits, excellent quality and direct replacements for the kit parts. The prices I quoted above are Canadian dollars, the US cost is around $51 plus shipping.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

-Jim G.G.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Is it me, or does the box art make it look like Barbara Bain is about to blow into that Commlock like it's a duck call?


It's not just you. 😆


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It's not me though.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Parts washed for primer:


















After drying I sprayed Tamiya grey primer on and I had problems with the paint sticking.

It pooled and covered very inconstantly. The only other kit I had this happen on was the 1/1000 R2 Romulan BOP.
I had a very hard time getting paint to stick to that one also.

Much sanding and re priming I'm getting acceptable coverage, but far from perfect.

I decided to build the Stun Gun that Monty Python's Terry Jones drops in his cameo on Breakaway, When he comes to stun Collins at area 2.










It's unique in that it has a flat top and only 2 colored rectangle on the handle. Probably one of the 1st props built.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Have you ever tried any of the automotice de greaser products to remove paint? I use Super Clean but others work just as well. I create a soaker tub big enough to hold the item. Usually an 1 hour soak will remove all the paint (it just seems to dissappear!) But I have left them soaking overnight. I even have a plastic test body that has been soaking for 3 years now - no damage so far. Metal starting to corrode after a year or 2 though.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

No, 

I usually have good luck just washing by hand.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The stungun is coming together.
I filled 2 of the rectangles on each side. 


























prime, fill, sand repeat....

Getting close.



















And these came yesterday!










I'll probably save those for another build, the quality is very nice!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I never noticed that some of the stun guns are different than others. Having four rectangles on the sides or having just two, plus the lack of a Stun/Kill switch. I guess they didn't trust some personnel with the ability to kill, or, maybe the modified ones could only kill, not stun.

Larry


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

This being from Breakaway I figured it was one of the first stunguns built. Maybe they had no finalized the design yet.

I think it's "The Guardian of Piri" that shows a pile of stunguns, some have 2, 3, and 4 side rectangles.

Edit: It's Alpha Child.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

No guys, this is Space 1999 remember..... it's another one of the goofy errors found in this serie.....

I'm intrigued by this Breakaway sequence stungun dropped..... I've actually really never noticed that there was different stun guns used in the series.....


----------



## EmmaPie (Dec 23, 2021)

Zombie_61 said:


> Is it me, or does the box art make it look like Barbara Bain is about to blow into that Commlock like it's a duck call?


lol true!!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mach7 said:


> This being from Breakaway I figured it was one of the first stunguns built. Maybe they had no finalized the design yet.
> 
> I think it's "The Guardian of Piri" that shows a pile of stunguns, some have 2, 3, and 4 side rectangles.
> 
> Edit: It's Alpha Child.


I'm pretty sure that's every stun gun they made for the run of the show. 🤣


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

This one only has one rectangle...(on the handle - I see two more at the top next to the knob.)









Larry


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

LGFugate said:


> This one only has one rectangle...(on the handle - I see two more at the top next to the knob.)
> View attachment 325627
> 
> 
> Larry


Larry,

The two rectangles on the top edge are there on almost all the ones you can see clearly.


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

mach7 said:


> This being from Breakaway I figured it was one of the first stunguns built. Maybe they had no finalized the design yet.
> 
> I think it's "The Guardian of Piri" that shows a pile of stunguns, some have 2, 3, and 4 side rectangles.
> 
> Edit: It's Alpha Child.


 I do wonder if the ones without the four rectangles on the grip could have been the ones used in shots where they were held in the hands of actors and didn't need to have all of them attached. Could be that some may have broken off while being handled and they did not take the time to repair them. You really can't tell if the grips of the ones missing them has any glue residue to confirm that though.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't think so, but I don't know of course.

The one in Breakaway was very early in filming.

Some more progress today.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Construction is done, I still have to clean up some blemishes and decal them.





































For the most part this is a very well Engineered. 
The previously mentioned paint issue kept coming up in odd places.
As I said the only time I have had this problem was with the PL 1/1000 Romulan BoP.
Both were an early release of the kit.
From now on I think I'll take MFR's suggestion and soak them in a degreaser.
My main complaint is the stungun emitters are molded in a slight diamond shape that make the fit interesting,
This was compounded by the fact that I had to put so many coats of paint on. I ended up having to sand/trim each hole for them to fit.
The chromed parts attachment points are a mix, some are very well placed, others less so.

The sizing of them look spot on to me, the commlock looks to be the correct size for the non working/ stunt version.
If memory serves, the "Hero" version with the TV in it was slightly larger to accommodate the TV workings.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Waiting for Decals:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I buffed out some messy glue and paint and got the decals on. I used a 1/4 inch hole punch to cut out some spare black mask for the center of the side knobs then applied the kit decals. I'll dull coat it next week.

The decals add a lot to the kit, they went on very nice. I used micro set and sol.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I forgot these photos.



















The Commanders commlock.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

One final thought on this build.

Don't glue the black TV screen hood on, it is secure just by pressing it on, it has nice long mounting pins.

This allows changing of the screen photo's. The decals and the bottom/side of the box have the same images. 
If you apply the decal to the clear screen you will not be able to swap out the image, but the ones from the 
box fit behind the screen very nicely and are easy to swap out. They fit nice and snug and look very nice.
It's a nice that Jamie at R2 thought to do this, very clever.
I used the Koenig image from the box, but will probably swap it out for one of the others, It does not make sense to
have Koenig's image on his commlock, well except for the time in "Earthbound" when Simmonds stole Koenig's
commlock.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

For Christmas I got a couple of gift certificates for my local hobby store, and even though my nursing home is on Omicron lockdown I called them had them put the kit away and arranged for a friend to bring the certificates in and pick it up. Opening it up and fondling the plastic I was very impressed. I had, several years ago, acquired a resin stun gun and detailed it out. Looking at the kit parts, I realised I'd got it exactly right. I've been waiting ever since 1976 to get a kit of these. I wish R2 would replace the antiquated "super-deformed" AMT _Star Trek_ phaser kit with one of this quality. I have a Diamond Select phaser and would love to get a communicator to go with it but I'm on a small disability pension so the Diamond Select one is out of reach even if I could find one.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad you were able to get the kit! Keep us updated on the build. 🤙


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I agree Owen, A nice Exploration set from Star Trek would be great!
But I'm guessing with The Wand Co Selling their Phaser, Communicator, and (Hopefully) Tricorder soon
R2 would not get permission to produce them.

I used Tamiya gloss aluminum (TS17) spray for the body of the stun gun and Tamiya INJ light grey (AS2) For the Commlock.
The AS2 is slightly light and maybe needs a bit of green, but the Tamiya is close.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice built... Good job.... One thing I'd like to know, why the hole at the bottom of the handle? Was it to attache a rope to the Stun Gun so the Alphans won't loose it.... That detail kinda buggs me..... that makes it look more like a toy... I can't understand why it was seen like that in the series.....


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

f1steph said:


> Nice built... Good job.... One thing I'd like to know, why the hole at the bottom of the handle? Was it to attache a rope to the Stun Gun so the Alphans won't loose it.... That detail kinda buggs me..... that makes it look more like a toy... I can't understand why it was seen like that in the series.....


f1steph,

I think it a bit of a throw back to the British Army always having lanyards attached to their pistols. A more likely explanation is it is there to attach a tether to the laser so that when in zero g you don't have it wandering off just when you need it most. I think that may be why the ring is on the holster, to attach a tether. They just didn't use it in the show as it was probably in the way too much trouble, but it might explain the hole in the laser and the ring on the holster.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yah, I'm guessing it was to secure it during an EVA. 

And Thanks!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

mach7 said:


> I agree Owen, A nice Exploration set from Star Trek would be great!
> But I'm guessing with The Wand Co Selling their Phaser, Communicator, and (Hopefully) Tricorder soon
> R2 would not get permission to produce them.
> 
> ...


I don't really think there would be a conflict. The Wand company sells high-end Bluetooth remote controls that just happen to resemble (very closely, I might add - a friend of mine has the phaser and it's exquisite) the props. If that were the case, the Wand company would be in violation of Diamond Select's license...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Finished props, cosplay toys, remotes, and model kits are entirely different licenses. If Round 2 decided to release a new-tool Exploration Set model kit, they would most likely be within their contract to do so.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

When I emailed Jamie at R2 years ago about this he said it would be difficult to get permission due to the fact
that DST had that market covered. 
R2 does have the license for Star Trek model kits, but everything has to be approved by licensor (Paramount/CBS).
Over at Trek Prop Zone there was a discussion about The Wand Co TOS Phaser. The gist was the only way TWC got permission to do the Phaser was that it was not a prop replica, it was a functioning remote, it therefore did not interfere
with the DST Trek License. 

In any event DST no longer has the Star Trek license, they haven't for a few years.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh, yeah! Brang on an accurate exploration set!!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've heard that The Wand Co is going to re release the Phaser and Communicator when they release the Tricorder.

That will make a nice exploration set.... for about $900!

The DST stuff is good, but the feel and heft of TWC stuff is really, really nice.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> In any event DST no longer has the Star Trek license, they haven't for a few years.


So that's why they never came out with an Enterprise C!😡
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> So that's why they never came out with an Enterprise C!😡
> -Jim G.G.


I think they dropped it, They said years ago that TOS sells VERY well, the later stuff not as well and 
I think the superhero stuff is better across the line for sales.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> I think they dropped it, They said years ago that TOS sells VERY well, the later stuff not as well and
> I think the superhero stuff is better across the line for sales.


That truly bites! I was hoping to at least add it to my TOS, A, B, D, and E.
















-Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> I think they dropped it, They said years ago that TOS sells VERY well, the later stuff not as well and
> I think the superhero stuff is better across the line for sales.


It just doesn't make sense. They can make an "exclusive gold Enterprise C" but they can't at least make a painted one to finish what they started. 
Darned boneheads!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## ExLunaScientia (Mar 25, 2020)

mach7 said:


> Parts washed for primer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, that was Terry Jones?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I modified the ID plate decal with my photo and name in place of Koenig's. For my late friend in Wales, I used a photo of Alan Carter per his request. I put a phot of Victor Bergman in the viewer of both. (Black-and-white, of course!)


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice work on you props!

What colors did you paint them?


----------

